# Windows 10: "Microsoft stellt sich gegen PC-Industrie", so Epic-Gründer



## Gast1669461003 (4. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: "Microsoft stellt sich gegen PC-Industrie", so Epic-Gründer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: "Microsoft stellt sich gegen PC-Industrie", so Epic-Gründer


----------



## Elektrostuhl (4. März 2016)

Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass Paragon auch auf Steam erhältlich sein wird und nicht zwingend den Epic Client benötigt?


----------



## USA911 (4. März 2016)

Meine Kritik / Befürchtungen, die ich zum Thema Win10 und den Winstore jüngst geäußert habe, scheinen auch Insider der Branche zuteilen.

Traurig aber passt in die  wirtschaftliche und politische Entwicklung, in die die Bevölkerung gedrängt wird.


----------



## Orzhov (4. März 2016)

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder versucht Microsoft die Entwicklungen der letzten 5-6 Jahre in dem Bereich jetzt zu rushen und auf sich monopolisieren?


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kommt mir das nur so vor oder versucht Microsoft die Entwicklungen der letzten 5-6 Jahre in dem Bereich jetzt zu rushen und auf sich monopolisieren?


Das kommt nicht nur dir so vor. Aber wir alle wissen doch das Microsoft damit wieder gnadenlos auf die Nase fallen wird. Und die Windows 10 Store only Spiele sowieso später auf Steam erscheinen. Ich warte lieber darauf.  Immerhin kann Ich mir mit dem kostenlosen Forza ein Bild von Windows 10 Store only Spielen machen und das sogar umsonst.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. März 2016)

Typischer Argumentationsfehler, die eigenen Befürchtungen und Spekulationen als Fakten verkaufen zu wollen. Sweeney gibt ja selbst zu, dass der aktuelle Status Quo nur "der erste Schritt" wäre. Alle anderen möglichen Schritte existieren jedoch bisher nur in Sweeneys Kopf. Es ist schon ok, dass er seine Meinung äußert und dass er seine Befürchtungen mit uns teilt, aber Microsoft alle diese Dinge vorzuwerfen, als ob sie schon beschlossene Sache wären, ist imo ziemlich unverschämt in der Art und Weise, in der Sweeney das tut.



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Das kommt nicht nur dir so vor. Aber wir alle wissen doch das Microsoft damit wieder gnadenlos auf die Nase fallen wird. Und die Windows 10 Store only Spiele sowieso später auf Steam erscheinen. Ich warte lieber darauf.


Reine Spekulation


----------



## sukram89 (4. März 2016)

Ich finde auch, dass hier überhaupt nicht deutlich wird wo nun ein Problem ist. Microsoft zwingt zu gar nichts und Steam will doch auch Geld haben wenn man darüber Spiele vertreibt.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation


Wenn man mal Microsofts Bemühungen in der PC Gaming Sparte genauer anschaut dann ist das  keine Spekulation mehr.
Microsoft ist und bleibt lernresistent wenn es ums PC Gaming geht.

Windows Store ist nix anderes wie eine GfWL 1.5. Mit DirectX12 und dem ein oder anderem Exklusivem Titel anlocken, aber eigentlich bringt es dem Markt rein gar nix.

Sie haben die PC Platform schon vor vielen Jahren aufgegeben bzw. absichtlich ignoriert um die Xbox zu stärken. Da die Xbox One nicht wie erwartet ankommt, versuchen sie krampfhaft alte
Fehler auszubügeln um eine feste Größe neben Steam bzw. Origin zu werden.

So und in dieser Form ist das absoluter Quatsch. Sie machen sich mit ihren Plänen, Exklusivem Mist und Restriktionen keine Freunde..  Im Gegenteil ... müssten sie sich an andere Unternehmen anschließen wenn sie etwas positives bewirken wollen.
Hier wird aber nur versucht ein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen  und darauf  hat die Branche sicherlich keine Lust .


----------



## Scholdarr (4. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man mal Microsofts Bemühungen in der PC Gaming Sparte genauer anschaut dann ist das  keine Spekulation mehr.
> Microsoft ist und bleibt lernresistent wenn es ums PC Gaming geht.


Natürlich ist es reine Spekulation, was Sweeney von sich gibt. Von vergangenen Taten auf zukünftige zu schließen - und diese dadurch als zwingend anzusehen - ist und bleibt ein Argumentations- und Logikfehler.

Der Win10 Store soll dem "Markt" ja auch überhaupt nichts bringen. Es dient einzig und alleine dazu, Microsofts Spiele an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen. Das muss man nicht mögen - aber das hat mit Sweeneys Kritik auch wenig bis nichts zu tun.

Den Store mit GfWL zu vergleichen, ist übrigens kontraproduktiv für deine (und Sweeneys) Argumentation. Denn GfWL war niemals dazu gedacht (oder in der Lage), die "Freiheit" des PCs in der Weise einzuschränken, in der Sweeney das orakelt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation


Wir reden weiter wenn die Verkaufszaheln von Top Titeln wie Quantum Break weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück bleiben bei der Windows Store Version. Spätestens dann wird Microsoft die Titel auch bei Steam zb bringen. Ich kann eh nix im Windows Store kaufen da Ich weder Paypal noch eine Kredikarte besitze und das aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es ist schon ok, dass er seine Meinung äußert und dass er seine Befürchtungen mit uns teilt, aber Microsoft alle diese Dinge vorzuwerfen, als ob sie schon beschlossene Sache wären, ist imo ziemlich unverschämt in der Art und Weise, in der Sweeney das tut.



Es gibt eben diejenigen, die sich Gedanken darüber machen, was vielleicht einmal werden könnte und versuchen, im Vorfeld die nötigen Schritte dagegen zu unternehmen und es gibt die anderen, die sich hinterher über ihre brennende Rosette beschweren.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. März 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wir reden weiter wenn die Verkaufszaheln von Top Titeln wie Quantum Break weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück bleiben bei der Windows Store Version. Spätestens dann wird Microsoft die Titel auch bei Steam zb bringen


Und wieder nichts als Spekulation.



> Ich kann eh nix im Windows Store kaufen da Ich weder Paypal noch eine Kredikarte besitze und das aus gutem Grund.


Weil du gedanklich noch nicht ganz im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen bist? 



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben diejenigen, die sich Gedanken darüber machen, was vielleicht einmal werden könnte und versuchen, im Vorfeld die nötigen Schritte dagegen zu unternehmen und es gibt die anderen, die sich hinterher über ihre brennende Rosette beschweren.


Und es gibt diejenigen, die erst mal vorsichtig sind, differenzieren, nachdenken und sorgsam abwägen.  Die beobachten, informieren, und reflektierte, aber zielgerichtete Kritik anbringen. Aber sowas ist ja in Zeiten des Lagerdenkens eher verpönt. Da muss man sich einem Lager zuordnen lassen und groß auf die Pauke hauen...

Und noch mal richtig lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Es ist ok, wenn man seine Befürchtungen(!) äußert. Es ist aber nicht ok, wenn man so tut, als würden diese Befürchtungen auch zwingend eintreten und auf dieser Basis jemanden angreift, ohne dass der bisher überhaupt was getan hat. Es ist daher ok, Microsoft für den aktuellen Zustand des Win10 Stores zu kritisieren. Es ist auch ok, sie davor zu warnen, die Freiheit des PCs im großen Stil anzugreifen. Es ist aber nicht ok, wenn man behauptet, dass Microsoft schon im großen Stil dabei wäre.

Aber was solls, ist ja leider Standard heutzutage, dass man die eigene Spekulation als ultimative Wahrheit verkauft...


----------



## Riddickulous (4. März 2016)

Was ist denn bitte die Epic Engine?
Die Engine von Epic heißt doch Unreal Engine!


----------



## doomkeeper (4. März 2016)

GabeN hat schon vor paar Jahren kritische Worte an Microsoft verloren weil sie mit dem PC Gaming Bereich auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen.
Jetzt kommt ein anderer Branchen Veteran und wird in seinem Ton noch schärfer.

Ich glaube wir können uns darauf einigen dass allein diese beide Herren mehr als genug  Ahnung haben und ihre Kritik  keine einfache Spekulation ist.
Microsoft ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt wenn es darum geht etwas falsch zu machen  wenn es ums PC Gaming geht. Das sind keine Hobby Analysten oder wie du sie auch nennen willst. 

Windows Store ist zu tief im System eingebunden und Microsoft hätte absolute Narrenfreiheit zu jedem Zeitpunkt tiefe Änderungen vorzunehmen und somit unnötige Probleme zu erschaffen .

Bei einem Unternehmen die nicht mal Changelogs für Windows Updates preisgeben wollte. ist  diese Art von Kritik sehr ernstzunehmen und trifft absolut ins Schwarze. Microsofts Seriösität im PC Gaming Bereich kann man
einfach nicht einschätzen und daran ist Microsoft selber schuld. 

Der Markt hat sich ohne Microsoft entwickelt und das muss  Microsoft akzeptieren, sonst wird das wieder mit einem Desaster enden.
Sie helfen dem PC Markt kein bisschen und genau das verspricht aber Microsoft seit Jahren. 

Nur eine weitere Restriktion und evtl.  Spielemarken die darunter leiden müssen weil Microsoft ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen möchte. Und wenn der Windows Store, wie du sagst, dem Markt nix bringen soll dann ist diese Kritik
absolut berechtigt. Wenn es nix bringen soll und stattdessen sogar Probleme bereitet dann muss das auch gesagt werden.

Microsoft hat sich die letzten Jahre nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert und deswegen ist es gerechtfertigt solch eine Kritik abzugeben wenn sie wieder  den nächsten fragwürdigen Plan umsetzen wollen.


----------



## Odin333 (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und es gibt diejenigen, die erst mal vorsichtig sind, differenzieren, nachdenken und sorgsam abwägen.  Die beobachten, informieren, und reflektierte, aber zielgerichtete Kritik anbringen...



Und den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen...


----------



## Scholdarr (4. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> GabeN hat schon vor paar Jahren kritische Worte an Microsoft verloren weil sie mit dem PC Gaming Bereich auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen.
> Jetzt kommt ein anderer Branchen Veteran und wird in seinem Ton noch schärfer.
> 
> Ich glaube wir können uns darauf einigen dass allein diese beide Herren mehr als genug  Ahnung haben und ihre Kritik  keine einfache Spekulation ist.
> Microsoft ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt wenn es darum geht etwas falsch zu machen  wenn es ums PC Gaming geht. Das sind keine Hobby Analysten oder wie du sie auch nennen willst.


Das sind Leute, die ihre eigenen Pfründe schützen wollen. Lustig auch, dass du Gabe anführst. Wenn jemand ein Monopol im PC Gaming Markt anstrebt, dann ja wohl Steam. Aber klar, das haben die meisten hier wohl schon vergessen...



> Windows Store ist zu tief im System eingebunden und Microsoft hätte absolute Narrenfreiheit zu jedem Zeitpunkt tiefe Änderungen vorzunehmen und somit unnötige Probleme zu erschaffen .


Hätte, wenn und wäre. Microsoft kann IMMER Änderungen am OS vornehmen. Das ist schon so seit Anbeginn von Windows und daran hat sich nichts geändert.



> Der Markt hat sich ohne Microsoft entwickelt und das muss  Microsoft akzeptieren, sonst wird das wieder mit einem Desaster enden.
> Sie helfen dem PC Markt kein bisschen und genau das verspricht aber Microsoft seit Jahren.


Komisch, mir kams so vor, als würden hier immer noch fast alle auf Windows zocken. Der Markt hat sich also keineswegs ohne Microsoft entwickelt. Und Microsoft hat wiederholt betont, dass sie Steam schätzen es nicht angreifen wollen. Aber klar, das wird geflissentlich ignoriert, weil es nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt. Und dass irgendwas "im Desaster" enden wird, ist wiederum nichts als eine diffuse Zukunftsangst und reine Spekulation, sorry.



> Nur eine weitere Restriktion und evtl.  Spielemarken die darunter leiden müssen weil Microsoft ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen möchte. Und wenn der Windows Store, wie du sagst, dem Markt nix bringen soll dann ist diese Kritik absolut berechtigt. Wenn es nix bringen soll und stattdessen sogar Probleme bereitet dann muss das auch gesagt werden.


Welche Spielemarken leider unter was?



> Microsoft hat sich die letzten Jahre nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert und deswegen ist es gerechtfertigt solch eine Kritik abzugeben wenn sie wieder  den nächsten fragwürdigen Plan umsetzen wollen.


Welchen Plan? Das ist reine Spekulation. Es gibt keinen solchen Plan, zumindest keiner, der bewiesen worden wäre.

Aber ich sehe schon, die Diskussion ist völlig sinnlos. Manche hier sind einfach felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass Microsoft nur Böses im Schilde führen kann und dass sie ihrem geliebten PC Markt schaden, egal was sie machen. Und dass es nur eine einzige Möglichkeit gibt, wie sich die Zukunft entwickelt. Sorry, aber in so einer Situation sind Argumente völlig bedeutungslos, weil alles rigoros ausgesiebt wird, was nicht in dieses Szenario passt. Daher nehme ich hier meinen Hut.


----------



## sukram89 (4. März 2016)

Und noch mal hier wird niemand eingeschränkt. Jeder kann weiterhin für Windows 10 Spiele raus bringen ohne den Store nutzen zu müssen. Nur wenn man UWP nutzen möchte, ist dieser "Zwang" vorhanden.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das sind Leute, die ihre eigenen Pfründe schützen wollen. Lustig auch, dass du Gabe anführst. Wenn jemand ein Monopol im PC Gaming Markt anstrebt, dann ja wohl Steam. Aber klar, das haben die meisten hier wohl schon vergessen...


 Wenn du hier das Wort Monopol verwendest dann biste bei Windows genau richtig.  
Steam ist zum quasi-Monopol geworden weil es die Branche so gewollt hat - nicht weil Valve es durchgeboxt hat.
Nicht Valve hat den PC Markt mit Steam überflutet sondern alle Publisher die  ihre Spiele an Steam anbinden wollten.



> Hätte, wenn und wäre. Microsoft kann IMMER Änderungen am OS vornehmen. Das ist schon so seit Anbeginn von Windows und daran hat sich nichts geändert.


Ich rede über den Windows Store und stell dir vor es gibt eben Leute auf dieser Welt die sich Gedanken darüber machen wie die Welt morgen wohl aussehen wird.
Für dich mag diese Zukunftsform ein Diskussionsverbot sein aber  zum Glück für sehr viele Menschen nicht.

Es gibt nix schlimmeres als sofort jegliche Art von Kritik mit "Spekulations  Vorwürfen" Mundtot zu machen. Genau so schlimm wie man sofort alles und jeden als Verschwörungstheoretiker abstempelt  weil man seinen Verstand einsetzt
Kritik äußert.



> Komisch, mir kams so vor, als würden hier immer noch fast alle auf Windows zocken.


Wie war das nochmal.. Monopol? DirectX?


> Der Markt hat sich also keineswegs ohne Microsoft entwickelt.


 Monopol eben und genau deswegen wird SteamOS/Linux/Vulkan gepusht um nicht mehr von Microsoft abhängig zu sein.
Wie man sieht war und ist das die absolut richtige Entscheidung (gewesen)


> Und Microsoft hat wiederholt betont, dass sie Steam schätzen es nicht angreifen wollen. Aber klar, das wird geflissentlich ignoriert, weil es nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt. Und dass irgendwas "im Desaster" enden wird, ist wiederum nichts als eine diffuse Zukunftsangst und reine Spekulation, sorry.


Spekulationen.. Verschwörungstheoretiker..  Sofort alles mundtot machen weil man berechtigte Zweifel hat mit bereits fehlgeschlagenen Experimenten? 

*Wer sich über diese Dinge keine Gedanken machen möchte dann ist das etwas anderes, als wenn man berechtigte Kritik anderer zu  diffamieren versucht.*



> Welche Spielemarken leider unter was?


Alles und jenes was mit Microsofts Exklusivität zu leiden hat(te)



> Welchen Plan? Das ist reine Spekulation. Es gibt keinen solchen Plan, zumindest keiner, der bewiesen worden wäre.


Windows Store ist der Plan inkl. DirectX12 nur mit Windows 10 um eigene Platform zu pushen. Davon hat der PC Markt gar nichts und es gibt genug Leute die nicht immer springen wollen weil es Microsoft so haben möchte.
Ergo: Wieder total an Wünschen der PC Spieler vorbei.



> Aber ich sehe schon, die Diskussion ist völlig sinnlos. Manche hier sind einfach felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass Microsoft nur Böses im Schilde führen kann und dass sie ihrem geliebten PC Markt schaden, egal was sie machen. Und dass es nur eine einzige Möglichkeit gibt, wie sich die Zukunft entwickelt. Sorry, aber in so einer Situation sind Argumente völlig bedeutungslos, weil alles rigoros ausgesiebt wird, was nicht in dieses Szenario passt. Daher nehme ich hier meinen Hut.


Nicht mein Problem wenn du die vergangenen fehlgeschlagenen Versuche von Microsoft nicht als Beweise etc.pp anerkennen möchtest.
Hier so zu tun als wenn man Microsoft völlig grundlos hatet ist die einfachste Methode jede Art von berechtigte Kritik ins lächerliche zu führen. Oder?

Aber so ist das heutzutage wenn man eine Kritik äußert. Wird sofort alles in die Spekulations/Verschwörungs Schublade gesteckt  und fertig ist der Kuchen 

Ich habe schon oft genug geschrieben was ich von Microsoft erwarte wenn sie ihre PC Offensive wirklich ernst meinen.. und sie treffen wieder alle möglichen Entscheidungen die komplett von meinen Vorstellungen abweichen.
Microsoft benimmt sich nicht wie ein eigener Hausherr auf dem PC Markt, sondern wie ein blutiger Anfänger der ebenfalls etwas vom Markt haben möchte und merkt dabei nicht dass er bereits das Betriebssystem (Monopol)  besitzt und so viel gutes dafür tun könnte um besseres Image bzw. viel Geld damit zu verdienen OHNE die Branche bzw. die Gamer zu verärgern.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Weil du gedanklich noch nicht ganz im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen bist?
> 
> 
> .


Allein dieser Satz disqualifiziert dich schon und macht eine Diskussion mit Dir für Mich einfach nur uninteressant.Lerne andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren denn deine Meinung muss nicht immer Fakt sein. Ja du hast Recht und Ich meine Ruhe. Der Klügere gibt nach sagt man so schön.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. März 2016)

Daß Microsoft nicht der barmherzige Samariter ist und in Sachen Ökosystem eigene Ziele verfolgt, ist doch klar. Das ist auch legitim.

Ich frage mich nur schon länger, warum die PC-Welt noch immer auf Windows als Gaming-Plattform setzt. Warum schließen sich nicht die großen Publisher zu einem Konsortium zusammen und entwickeln ein DirectX-Pendant für Linux oder FreeBSD? Das hätte doch nur Vorteile, außer natürlich für Microsoft.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Daß Microsoft nicht der barmherzige Samariter ist und in Sachen Ökosystem eigene Ziele verfolgt, ist doch klar. Das ist auch legitim.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur schon länger, warum die PC-Welt noch immer auf Windows als Gaming-Plattform setzt. Warum schließen sich nicht die großen Publisher zu einem Konsortium zusammen und entwickeln ein DirectX-Pendant für Linux oder FreeBSD? Das hätte doch nur Vorteile, außer natürlich für Microsoft.



Deswegen wird mit Hochdruck an Steamos / linux / Vulkan gearbeitet  um wenigstens die Technik so frei und  optimal wie möglich zu machen.
DirectX wird immer mehr benutzt um die Zocker an ein neues OS zu binden und das muss ein Ende haben.

Die Technik muss so vorhanden sein dass der gesamte Markt am gleichen Strang ziehen kann. Exklusivität ist in diesem Bereich langsam aber sicher ein peinliches Schachspiel für Microsoft geworden um neue Ideen bessser verkaufen zu können bzw. überhaupt verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Davki90 (4. März 2016)

Typisch! Dabei haben die PC User Microsoft gross gemacht! Schämt euch! So etwas wäre inakzeptabel! Pfui!!!   :I :I


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2016)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Typisch! Dabei haben die PC User Microsoft gross gemacht! Schämt euch! So etwas wäre inakzeptabel! Pfui!!!   :I :I


Also da stellt sich dann schon die Frage nach Huhn und Ei.

Ich glaub eher, dass Games auf dem Pc erfolgreich sind, weils eben einen gemeinsamen Nenner gibt: Das Betriebssystem.


----------



## Batze (4. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur schon länger, warum die PC-Welt noch immer auf Windows als Gaming-Plattform setzt. Warum schließen sich nicht die großen Publisher zu einem Konsortium zusammen und entwickeln ein DirectX-Pendant für Linux oder FreeBSD? Das hätte doch nur Vorteile, außer natürlich für Microsoft.



Weil niemand die Kosten tragen kann/will.
DirectX ist ja nicht nur eine Grafikschnittstelle, dafür ist nämlich nur Direct 3D verantwortlich und dafür gibt/gab es schon immer Alternativen in Form von OpenGL und jetzt Vulkan.
Aber Direct X ist eben wesentlich mehr, eine komplette Entwicklungsumgebung eben, und das unter einem Hut verteilt, was ein Großer Vorteil ist. Damit kannst du alles mit ansteuern was wichtig ist I/O, Sound, Netzwerk usw.
Und das ist eben über Jahre gewachsen. Und so schnell lässt sich da nichts selbst gemeinsam entwickeln. Das Problem zeigt doch Vulkan auf, das ist blos eine Grafikschnittstelle und hat Jahre gebraucht bis es mal soweit war/ist und ob es jetzt besser ist als Direct 3D ist auch noch nicht bewiesen. Und jetzt denke mal an so eine komplett Entwicklungs Umgebung. Das würde Jahrzehnte dauern.
Von den Kosten mal gar nicht zu sprechen. Da hat man eventuell vorher so einiges verschlafen oder wollte es auch gar nicht, weil DX gut genug war und Linux keine Rolle spielt. Da haben die Linux Verantwortliche selbst schuld.
Ich habe das schon mal gesagt, Linux hat 20 Jahre Zeit gehabt sich am Consumer Markt zu positionieren. Passiert ist gar nichts. Da wurde eben eine komplett falsche Politik gefahren, will auch sagen innerhalb der Linux Gemeinde hat es nie interessiert Linux für die Masse zu machen. Ein paar Anstrengungen sind da, aber wenn man wichtige Sachen im Jahr 2016 immer noch per Console administrieren muss, sorry das passt zwar ins Bild von Linux und deren Hauptgemeinde, aber bestimmt nicht in die heutige PC Welt des Normalo Users. Der Zug ist leider abgefahren.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Deswegen wird mit Hochdruck an Steamos / linux / Vulkan gearbeitet  um wenigstens die Technik so frei und  optimal wie möglich zu machen.



Schön zu hören, ich bin da nicht auf der Höhe der Nachrichten. So 'ne kleine, wartungsarme Linux-Box für untern Fernseher, ohne Microsoft-Gedöns, könnte ich mir durchaus als nächste "Konsole" vorstellen. Schön wäre ein Launcher, der die Wahl zwischen Steam, GOG oder wasauchimmer läßt.


----------



## ElReloaded (4. März 2016)

Sollen nicht so jammern, für den großen Apfel bücken sie sich doch auch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2016)

Microsoft versucht anscheinend aus dem PC eine Mischung aus Konsole und Smartphone zu machen, denen sind die Freiheiten des PCs wohl ein Dorn im Auge und sie bekämpfen sie. Ich hoffe, dass viele Spieler den Windows Store boykottieren werden. Ich mache es auf jeden Fall.
Übrigens: Wenn das die PC Offensive sein soll, dann verzieht euch einfach wieder und macht euren Kram für eure Xbox, lasst aber den PC in Ruhe.
Es wird auch endlich Zeit, dass es ein richtiges Alternativbetriebssystem gibt, auf dem alle Spiele laufen und man den ganzen Microsoftscheiß endlich in Rente schicken kann. Wenn die so weitermachen, sind sie für mich ein schwarzes Tuch.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Microsoft versucht anscheinend aus dem PC eine Mischung aus Konsole und Smartphone zu machen, denen sind die Freiheiten des PCs wohl ein Dorn im Auge und sie bekämpfen sie.


Inwiefern bekämpfen sie die? Es wäre mir neu, dass es auf Windows 10 verboten ist, "normale" Programme zu installieren oder Steam zu nutzen? Noch hat Microsoft jemals auch nur Andeutungen gemacht, dass sie Windows 10 in der Hinsicht irgendwie einschränken würden. Klar kann man über die Möglichkeit spekulieren und auch seine Befürchtungen äußern. Aber diese Entwicklung ist imo nicht mal wahrscheinlich, weil Windows 10 kein reines Consumer-Produkt ist, sondern vor allem auch ein Enterprise-Produkt. Und Microsoft weiß genau, dass ein App-Store ein Consumer-Produkt ist und nichts, womit Unternehmen was anfangen können. Deshalb wird die traditionelle Win32 auch nie wegfallen. Aber gut, das ist meine Meinung. Es könnte auch anders kommen, weil nun mal keiner in die Zukunft kucken kann.

Aber diese andauernde Untestellung, dass Microsoft ja den felsenfesten Plan hätte, den PC in eine Quasi-Konsole zu verwandeln, entbehrt jeglicher ernst zu nehmenden Grundlage. Es gibt keine Beweise für angebliche Pläne in die Richtung, keine Insider-Infos, keine Leaks, nichts. Der Win10 Store alleine ist in seiner jetzigen Form einfach eine Ergänzung zum bestehenden Portfolie für Windows, das traditionalle Win32 Programme natürlich immer noch mit einschießt. Er wird jetzt nur zusätzlich noch dazu genutzt, Microsofts eigene AAA Spiele zu verkaufen. Das ist auch schon alles. Darüber hinaus gibt es nur Spekulation.



smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Allein dieser Satz disqualifiziert dich schon und macht eine Diskussion mit Dir für Mich einfach nur uninteressant.Lerne andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren denn deine Meinung muss nicht immer Fakt sein. Ja du hast Recht und Ich meine Ruhe. Der Klügere gibt nach sagt man so schön.


Ich wollte überhaupt nicht mit dir diskutieren an der Stelle. Ich habe nur einen Witz gemacht (siehe Smiley). Mea maxima culpa. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es gibt nix schlimmeres als sofort jegliche Art von Kritik mit "Spekulations Vorwürfen" Mundtot zu machen. Genau so schlimm wie man sofort alles und jeden als Verschwörungstheoretiker abstempelt weil man seinen Verstand einsetzt


Und ich tue nicht jegliche Kritik als Spekulation ab, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich benenne klar die Punkte, die einfach faktisch reine Spekulation sind. Ich habe nichts gegen differenzierte und reflektierte Kritik. Aber ja, dafür muss man seinen Verstand tatsächlich einsetzen, und zwar weit über die scheinbar einfachen Wahrheiten hinaus. Die Welt ist komplex, die meisten Argumentationsansätze jedoch nicht. Schon gar nicht, wenn sie in der Tat zu größten Teilen auf reiner Spekulation aufbauen und nicht etwa auf harten Beweisen oder Fakten.

Außerdem weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, warum du so einen langen Post verfasst hast. Ich hatte doch schon gesagt, dass ich meinen Hut nehme, weil ich in der Diskussion keinen großen Sinn sehe.


----------



## battschack (4. März 2016)

Scholdarr  also ich gib shadow da schon recht irgendwie man sieht ja wie sich alles so entwickelt hat und nun kann man wie ich finde sehr gut einschätzen in welche richtung sowas führt : )


----------



## MichaelG (4. März 2016)

Naja der WIN10-Store ist wirklich nicht die letzte Weisheit (kein Vollbild, kein Vsync, lahme Downloads). Wenn es MS mit dem "für die PC-Gamer" ernst meint müssen sie echt noch 3 Gänge zulegen. Vor allen Dingen die Behandlung der Games als App ist der größte Blödsinn. Und Gears of War ist grafisch top. Aber die Performance ist unterirdischst.


----------



## AC3 (4. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja der WIN10-Store ist wirklich nicht die letzte Weisheit (kein Vollbild, kein Vsync, lahme Downloads). Wenn es MS mit dem "für die PC-Gamer" ernst meint müssen sie echt noch 3 Gänge zulegen. Vor allen Dingen die Behandlung der Games als App ist der größte Blödsinn. Und Gears of War ist grafisch top. Aber die Performance ist unterirdischst.




mit dem *neuesten nvidia treiber *in 1440p ULTRA dauerhaft über 70 fps auf einer 980ti.

ansonsten hast du aber natürlich recht.



> wartungsarme Linux-Box



a ... ha ... ha ha...
jetzt kommt wieder dieser linux-voodoo zum vorschein.
wartungsarm... LOL.

komplexere systeme sind nie wartungsarm. vollkommen egal ob das von max mustermann oder herrn müller ist.
weiterführend sind komplexere systeme auch wesentlich fehleranfälliger. 

einzig, reine embedded systeme sind wartungsarm und stabiler.
der gamecube ist zum beispiel ein echtes embedded system.
auch ältere dvd/br player sind echte embedded systems.

die ps4/x1 sind keine embedded systems mehr.
die x360 eigentlich auch nicht. die ps3... jaein.
die ps2 ist wiederum ein reines embedded system, genauso wie die ps1.

der n64 sowieso. alleine schon die ROM architektur verdeutlicht dies.
uvneränderbar. os auf ROM, spiele auf ROM. (punkt!) daran ist nichts zu rütteln.



> Warum schließen sich nicht die großen Publisher zu einem Konsortium  zusammen und entwickeln ein DirectX-Pendant für Linux oder FreeBSD?



weil opengl technologisch weit hinter dx11 liegt und erst jetzt mit vulkan ein neuer opengl (mantle) nachfolger startet.
wird unter anderem auch von GOOGLE bei android 6 verwendet.

DX11 deckt aber 3 (4) windows versionen ab und war eigentlich sehr gut.
DX11 läuft unter VISTA, 7, 8.1 und 10. da kann man nicht meckern.
außerdem gibt es auch etliche hervorragende DX11 spiele, die auch sehr gut "optimiert" sind.

DX12 hat gegenüber DX11 "nur" im cpu limit vorteile.
das hat über die jahre hinweg jedoch intel mit der starken IPC leistung kompensiert (befehle pro taktzyklus).

und es gibt sogar richtig große open world spiele mit vielen, vielen instanzen die unter DX11 sauber laufen.
wenn ein coder nix kann, bringt ihm DX12 auch nichts! 

DX12 ist nicht der heilige gral. für singleplayer spiele sogar relativ überflüssig.
nvidia hat vor langer zeit die treiber soweit optimiert, dass man noch viel leistung aus DX11 titeln rausholen konnte.

nahezu mantle performanz in einigen titeln.


----------



## MichaelG (4. März 2016)

Tja da bin ich mit meiner AMD R9 halt der Looser.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> GabeN hat schon vor paar Jahren kritische Worte an Microsoft verloren weil sie mit dem PC Gaming Bereich auf keinen grünen Zweig kommen.



gaben hat microsoft bei der einführung von win 8, wegen des integrierten stores "kritisiert".
warum? weil er seine felle hat davonschwimmen sehen.
dieselbe diskussion hatten wir damals schon: ich sagte, ms wolle (oder könnte zumindest) einen steam-konkurrenten aufbauen und deshalb (und zwar NUR deshalb) hat er ms kritsiert und es mit einem eigenen os versucht. ok es hat länger gedauert als ich dachte und ob es ms so wirklich ernst meint, wissen wir immer noch nicht. 

vielleicht glaubst du mir ja heute. aber vermutlich nicht. 
ihm liegt ja nur das wohl der spieler am herzen - klar.


----------



## Sanador (4. März 2016)

Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit die Sprache von Apps vom Windows Store zu ändern?
Denn abgesehen von Marcus Fenix wirken alle anderen deutschen Sprecher in Gears of War sehr gelangweilt und auch für ihre Charaktere deplatziert.

Zudem muss ich sagen, dass der Store sehr chaotisch aussieht und kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten hat und das vom Giganten Microsoft. 
Peinlich! 
Zum Bespiel lädt der Store alle Apps erst auf die Betriebssystem-Festplatte und man muss dann über der Systemsteuerung die App erst auf die gewollte verschieben.


----------



## hawkytonk (4. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gaben hat microsoft bei der einführung von win 8, wegen des integrierten stores "kritisiert".
> warum? weil er seine felle hat davonschwimmen sehen.
> dieselbe diskussion hatten wir damals schon: ich sagte, ms wolle (oder könnte zumindest) einen steam-konkurrenten aufbauen und deshalb (und zwar NUR deshalb) hat er ms kritsiert und es mit einem eigenen os versucht. ok es hat länger gedauert als ich dachte und ob es ms so wirklich ernst meint, wissen wir immer noch nicht.
> 
> ...


Mag sein, dass Valve den UWP nur deswegen kritisiert, weil sie weitere Konkurrenz nicht schätzen und ihre Felle beschützen wollen. Andererseits ist STEAM ja nun keine Plattform, die andere Portierungen seitens Machbarkeit auschließen würde. Bei UWP scheint das Ganze anders und doch etwas 'exklusiver' zu sein. Siehe UWP Wiki und UWP MS-Seite.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (4. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja da bin ich mit meiner AMD R9 halt der Looser.



Nein auf *gar keinen* Fall. Das Spiel scheint mir nur mies portiert zu sein, wenn ich das so höre.  Ich sag nur: AMD AMD AMD 

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass es einfach niemandem nützt, wenn jeder immer nur diese Ge*heim*nis*krä*me*rei betreibt, MS sollte halt mal seine langzeitigen Pläne offenlegen.


----------



## HanFred (4. März 2016)

Die aggressivste Vorgehensweise? Nicht aus Sicht der Konsumenten, da muss ich eher an folgendes denken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei es natürlich stimmt, dass Microsoft deutlich aggressiver vorgeht als auch schon.


----------



## doomkeeper (4. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gaben hat microsoft bei der einführung von win 8, wegen des integrierten stores "kritisiert".
> warum? weil er seine felle hat davonschwimmen sehen.
> dieselbe diskussion hatten wir damals schon: ich sagte, ms wolle (oder könnte zumindest) einen steam-konkurrenten aufbauen und deshalb (und zwar NUR deshalb) hat er ms kritsiert und es mit einem eigenen os versucht. ok es hat länger gedauert als ich dachte und ob es ms so wirklich ernst meint, wissen wir immer noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Oh ja der quasi PC Markt Steam / Valve hat total weiche Knie bekommen weil Windows einen eigenen (weiteren) Store auf den Markt einführen wollte...  
Das einzige was Valve 100%ig nicht hat ist sowas wie Angst. Dazu hat das Unternehmen in dieser Branche einen zu speziellen Stellenwert über die vielen Jahre aufgebaut. Deal with it.

Gabe hat Microsoft kritisiert in welche Richtung sich  Windows entwickeln wird und dass irgendwann dumme Restriktionen und weitere Exklusiv Kacke den Gaming Markt unnötige Hürden aufstellen wird.
Wie man sieht hatte er absolut Recht und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Microsoft auf die Idee kommt  noch "restriktiver" durchzugreifen.

Damals hat aber nicht nur Valve Kritik ausgeübt sondern u.a. Blizzard.
Jetzt kommt noch Epic dazu.

Das was Microsoft hier aus Windows macht ist wohl ein Dorn im Auge schon mind. 3 der wohl wichtigsten Unternehmen auf dem Gaming Markt und zwar Valve , Blizzard und Epic.

Es geht hier nicht darum dass Microsoft einfach nur einen Store einbaut, sondern wie sie das Gesamtpaket daran gekoppelt wird und welche unnötige Hürden aufgestellt werden.
Siehe DirectX12, Windows 10 und Windows Store. Das sind  3  weitere Hürden und Quantum Break (quasi wieder Alan Wake) wird schon wieder als MS Exklusiv Material benutzt statt einfach nur den PC Markt  zu erweitern damit es jeder zocken kann.

Es braucht kein DirectX12. Ergo kein Windows Store und kein Windows 10.

Hier geht es nicht darum dass Microsoft etwas vom Kuchen abhaben möchte, sondern dass sie als eigener PC Hausherr noch weitere Hürden aufbauen statt etwas zu verbessern. Es ist verständlich dass sie auch mitmischen wollen aber als
DER PC "Besitzer" erwartet man ein vorbildliches Auftreten um den Spielemarkt lukrativer zu machen, statt neue Probleme zu schaffen.
Das was sie hier machen ist keine Konkurrenz - das sind schlichtweg unnötige Probleme und es nützt weder dem Markt noch Microsoft etwas.

Bei GfWL wusste Microsoft ganz genau wie *SEHR* sich die Spieler keine weitere Platform etc. von Microsoft gewünscht hatten. Jetzt wird wieder sowas ähnliches eingeführt, nur mit noch tiefergehenden Wurzeln in gesamten System und neuen Problemen.

Edit:
Wieso wird z.B. Vulkan so stark von so vielen Herstellern gepusht? Weil man nicht mehr ans Microsofts DirectX Politik gebunden sein möchte.
Die bringen mit ihren Exklusiv Plänen den gesamten Gaming Markt durcheinander weil sie schnellere Release-Zyklen erreichen wollen und genau wissen wie man die Leute auf eine künstliche Art und Weise
zu etwas "zwingen" kann.

Deswegen spielt Linux und Vulkan eine so starke Rolle damit jeder Spieleentwickler das machen kann was er möchte, ohne dass die Gamer zu irgendwas gezwungen werden
(außer neuere Hardware kaufen für bessere Leistung und Qualität)

Edit No.2:
Microsoft hat schlichtweg vergessen wie man mit PC Spielern umzugehen hat und den Kampf schon vor vielen Jahren aus eigener Kraft aufgegeben. Valve hat diese Rolle übernommen und EA macht mit Origin auch hier und da einige gute Dienste.

Sie haben schlichtweg versagt und  versuchen krampfhaft mitmischen zu wollen, wissen aber nicht wie man es richtig macht weil die Kommunikation schlichtweg  abgebrochen wurde und der Konsolenmarkt leichter zu bedienen war.
In meinen Augen ist das  schlichtweg eine große Unfähigkeit von Microsoft und es hat sich seit dem Vista Debakel rein gar nichts geändert. 
Selbst bei der Xbox One  hat man gesehen dass sie völlig utopische Pläne hatten und  sie nicht mal als eine Spielekonsole präsentiert wurde.

Der Laden ist sehr chaotisch geworden und möchte überall irgendwie mitmischen - so funktioniert das aber nicht.


----------



## DungeonKeeper666 (5. März 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass Valve den UWP nur deswegen kritisiert, weil sie weitere Konkurrenz nicht schätzen und ihre Felle beschützen wollen. Andererseits ist STEAM ja nun keine Plattform, die andere Portierungen seitens Machbarkeit auschließen würde. Bei UWP scheint das Ganze anders und doch etwas 'exklusiver' zu sein. Siehe UWP Wiki und UWP MS-Seite.



Steam bringt ja mit dem SteamOS auch eine eigene Plattform raus.  Also IST Steam eine andere Plattform. Und ich für meinen Teil hab auch lange Zeit Steam gemieden, bis halt Spiele rauskamen, die ich unbedingt haben wollte und nun nutze ich Steam. MIt Forza und Gears kommen jetzt halt Spiele für Win10. Und daher nutze ich es auch. Ich könnte natürlich auch meinen PC und meine Konsolen aus dem Haus rausschmeißen und und mit dem zocken aufhören und im Wald Pilze sammeln. Aber ich trinke meine Pilse halt lieber bei einem gutem Spiel. Die Plattform ist mir mittlerweile schon fast sch.. egal.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. März 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Damals hat aber nicht nur Valve Kritik ausgeübt sondern u.a. Blizzard.


Selten so gelacht. Blizzard, der große Freund der PC Spieler, der sein eigenes DRM-System samt (selten funktionierendem) Always-Online Schutz braucht. Ja, SOLCHE Entwickler braucht der PC und seine Jünger. Der Release von Diablo 3 war eines der größten Disaster in der jüngeren PC-Spiele-Geschichte. Die sollten sich also tunlichst mit Kritik an Microsoft zurückhalten und erst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren... 



> Wie man sieht hatte er absolut Recht und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Microsoft auf die Idee kommt noch "restriktiver" durchzugreifen.



Wie man sieht? Lächerlich. Das alles existiert nur in deinem Kopf und nirgendwo sonst.




> Es braucht kein DirectX12. Ergo kein Windows Store und kein Windows 10.



DX12 ist nicht Win10-STORE exklusiv (sieht Hitman und Ashes of the Singularity und weitere Spiele). Aber natürlich verkauft Microsoft Quantum Break exklusiv für Win10. Warum auch nicht? Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sie das nicht tun sollten und tun dürften. Und wer sagt, dass QB kein DX12 "bräuchte"? Du? Warum sollte es nicht mit DX12 kommen. Das ist die Zukunft. Sieh es endlich ein. Entweder du wechselst zu Win10 oder du bleibst eben auf der Strecke. Dein Problem. Aber hör endlich auf so zu jammern für nichts und wieder nichts...



> Wieso wird z.B. Vulkan so stark von so vielen Herstellern gepusht? Weil man nicht mehr ans Microsofts DirectX Politik gebunden sein möchte.
> Die bringen mit ihren Exklusiv Plänen den gesamten Gaming Markt durcheinander weil sie schnellere Release-Zyklen erreichen wollen und genau wissen wie man die Leute auf eine künstliche Art und Weise
> zu etwas "zwingen" kann.



Quatsch mit Soße. Keiner pusht Vulkan so richtig. Ebenso wie keiner wirklich Linux pusht. Das sind bisher völlige Randerscheinungen. Und mit der DirectX Politik von Microsoft haben auch die wenigsten Entwickler wirkliche Probleme. Es gibt auch keine großen "Exklusiv Pläne", die angeblich den gesamten Markt durcheinander bringen (außer in deinem Kopf). Die Entwickler sind nach wie vor völlig frei und unabhängig, Spiele so zu entwickeln, wie sie das wollen. Sie müssen weder auf DX12 noch auf Win10 setzen, wenn sie das nicht wollen. Sie können es aber. Auch wenn dir das scheinbar so derart gegen den Strich geht, dass manche auf neue Dinge setzen...


Aber ich weiß ja, Microsoft ist böse und unfähig. Da bist du ganz fest der Überzeugung und da kann dich auch keiner von abbringen.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß ja, Microsoft ist böse und unfähig. Da bist du ganz fest der Überzeugung und da kann dich auch keiner von abbringen.



Es geht ihm doch weniger um MS als viel mehr um sein Vale/Steam. Wenn du schon länger hier bist solltest du eigentlich wissen welche Position doomkeeper einnimmt und das er von dem was er da Labert Null Ahnung hat. Siehst du doch schon das er immer noch Vulkan mit DirectX vergleicht. Null Ahnung der Junge. Dient alles nur um sein heißgeliebtes Valve/Steam oben zu halten.
Das Valve mit Steam aber selbst die Größte Monopolstellung im Gamer Bereich hat, davon redet er natürlich nicht. Auch das Steam Maschine und Steam OS Exclusiv an Steam gebunden sind ist ja gar nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## USA911 (5. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> DX12 ist nicht Win10-STORE exklusiv (sieht Hitman und Ashes of the Singularity und weitere Spiele). Aber natürlich verkauft Microsoft Quantum Break exklusiv für Win10. Warum auch nicht? Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sie das nicht tun sollten und tun dürften. Und wer sagt, dass QB kein DX12 "bräuchte"? Du? Warum sollte es nicht mit DX12 kommen. Das ist die Zukunft. Sieh es endlich ein. Entweder du wechselst zu Win10 oder du bleibst eben auf der Strecke. Dein Problem. Aber hör endlich auf so zu jammern für nichts und wieder nichts...



Und das ist der Unterschied zu den anderen PC-Spiele Publisher. Die anderen haben als DX11 neu war, auf DX10/11 gesetzt und meistens beides Angeboten für das Spiel (Sid Meiers Civ z.B.). Aber hier wird man von Microsoft gezwungen auf das neue Betriebssystem zu wechseln. Mein Rechner ist Leistungsstark genug und hat alle vorraussetzungen für die Spiele aus dem Microsoftstore, aber ich muss dafür Windows 10 nutzen. Will ich DX12 nutzen für mein Rechhner, muss ich auf Windows 10 wechseln.
Dies ist ein Novum. Es gab noch nie ein Publisher für PC-Spiele der vorgeschrieben hat, was für ein Betriebssystem man nutzen muss um das Spiel zu spielen. Microsoft macht es.
Ich würde gerne wissen wie groß der Aufschrei werden würde, wenn Half-Life3 nur über die Steam-Box oder nur mit dem Steam-Controller spielbar wäre.

Und das ganze (ich habe es noch nicht erlebt) ist ein novum in der PC-Spielebranche. Es wird vom Publisher eines Spieles vorgeschrieben, was für eine bestimmte Peripherie Du benötigst (nichts von Flexibilität und PC-Vielfalt). Demnächst macht dann Take Two eine Cooperation mit Intel und die Spiele laufen nur noch auf Rechner mit Intelchips. Blizzard geht eine gemeinschaft mit AMD ein und die Spiele laufen nur noch auf Rechner mit AMD... soll das die neue Spielewelt sein? Nein Danke und dann ist auch Microsoft mit ihren auswüchsen nicht zu tollerieren.


----------



## sukram89 (5. März 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Dies ist ein Novum. Es gab noch nie ein Publisher für PC-Spiele der vorgeschrieben hat, was für ein Betriebssystem man nutzen muss um das Spiel zu spielen. Microsoft macht es.



Für DX10/11 muss man auch mindestens Vista haben. Also war man irgendwann auch als XP-User gezwungen zu wechseln.


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2016)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Für DX10/11 muss man auch mindestens Vista haben. Also war man irgendwann auch als XP-User gezwungen zu wechseln.


Das dachte ich mir auch, allerdings haben damals kaum Spiele wirklich DX10 vorausgesetzt. Oder trügt mich da meine Erinnerung?


----------



## sukram89 (5. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch, allerdings haben damals kaum Spiele wirklich DX10 vorausgesetzt. Oder trügt mich da meine Erinnerung?



Der Wechsel zu Vista war nie zwingend Notwendig, da die Liste der Spiele mit DX 10 überschaubar ist (obwohl ein paar gute Titel dabei sind), aber beim DX11 sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Die Liste ist da deutlich länger und man ist gezwungen zum Wechsel, wenn man viele aktuelle Spiele genießen möchte (glücklicherweise kam dann ja Windows 7). Also ist die Praktik ist keine neue, auch wenn diese ziemlich ärgerlich ist, aber in 2-3 Jahren werden wohl sehr viele Zocker Windows 10 benutzen (Spekulation, wäre für mich aber eine logische Entwicklung  )


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2016)

@doomkeeper:
ich möchte da gar nicht mehr großartig drüber diskutieren. für mich ist das wirklich eine 1+1-geschichte:

wenn sich ein unternehmen, von dem ich abhängig bin (und das ist valve von ms nun einmal in weiten teilen), anschickt, in dem (einzigen) geschäftsbereich zu wildern, in dem ich tätig bin, dann suche ich nach alternativen. 
das normalste auf der welt. und valve hätte geradezu fahrlässig gehandelt, wenn sie es nicht getan hätten.

du siehst das anders. ok. belassen wirs also (mal wieder) dabei.


----------



## billy336 (5. März 2016)

Ich würd jetzt nicht gleich sofort den Teufel an die Wand malen, MS hat schliesslich auch was zu verlieren, was ist, wenn der Schuss nach hinten losgeht? Alle auf ein Mac Linux oder irgend ein anderes neues, vielleicht besseres OS wechseln? Wenn sich alle ne PS/Steam Machine kaufen usw usw. 

Man kann jetzt da viel spekulieren. Natürlich will MS ihre Plattform irgendwie publik machen, sie verdienen ja auch dran glaub aber trotzdem nicht, dass ab Windows 10 MS das Monopol für alle PC-Games haben will. Hier geht es einfach nur ein bisschen Kundschaft für ihre Plattform zu gewinnen wenn auch nicht mit ganz sauberen Mitteln. Aber wer hat das nicht gemacht? Valve - Steam, Ubisoft - Ubilauncher, EA - Origins, Blizzard - Battlenet usw.


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2016)

Langfristig gesehen war man in der Gaminghistorie immer mal gezwungen das Betriebssystem zu wechseln. Es sei denn man blieb bei seinen alten Spielen und wollte nichts neues. Ob der Wechsel nun wegen DirectX oder weil eben die Mindestvorraussetzungen bezüglich des Betriebssystems hochgesetzt wurden oder es die Treiberunterstützung für die geforderte Hardware einfach nicht mehr gegeben hat (ansonsten würden die Spiele heute noch Win 3.2 unterstützen, aber jetzt steht ja drauf mindestens WIN 7, teils sogar 8 oder 10).   Versuche z.B. mal für eine Geforce GTX 970 einen WIN 98/XP/Vista-Treiber zu bekommen. Allein das Ergebnis dieser Suche beantwortet doch auch schon einen Teil der Frage. Oder daß es für Systeme wie WIN 98 gar keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr gibt und diese für XP eingestellt werden sollen. Für Vista wird z.B. auch der Browsersupport eingestellt (z.B. bringt Google Chrome keine Updates mehr für XP- und Vista-Systeme).

Daß das ganze jetzt durch MS noch mehr forciert wird und teils auch spezialisiert ist auch klar. Aber den Zwang zum Wechsel hat es auf lange Sicht immer gegeben.


----------



## shippy74 (5. März 2016)

Ich finde das ganze klasse, wenn das wirklich so kommt wie ich es im Netz gelesen hab,das man ein Spiel einmal kauft und dann egal auf welcher Plattform spielen kann, dann ist das wohl eher ein Vorteil wie ein nachteil. Der einzige der dann natürlich in die Röhre guggt sind eben Steam Uplay, Origin und Co. da wird für jede Plattform abkassiert, egal ob man das Spiel schon besitz oder nicht. Da ist mir Microsoft und der Store gleich 100 mal Sympatischer, vorausgesetzt es kommt wirklich so.
Die jammern jetzt alle nur weil sie ihr einkommen schrumpfen sehen, die reden alle nur und machen für den Kunden nicht wirklich was. Alte Spiele ab und zu für lau anbieten ist mit sicherheit nicht Kundenorentiert.Nebenbei wird es wohl noch den effekt haben das man dann ihre ach so tollen Stores/Tools nicht mehr braucht.... Wenn ich aber ein neues Halo kaufe und das auf dem PC und der Konsole kreutz und quer zocken kann und noch überall an meine Spielstände komme , obwohl ich nur eins bezahlt hab. Dann hab ich als Kunde mit Sicherheit mehr davon.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. März 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Und das ist der Unterschied zu den anderen PC-Spiele Publisher. Die anderen haben als DX11 neu war, auf DX10/11 gesetzt und meistens beides Angeboten für das Spiel (Sid Meiers Civ z.B.). Aber hier wird man von Microsoft gezwungen auf das neue Betriebssystem zu wechseln. Mein Rechner ist Leistungsstark genug und hat alle vorraussetzungen für die Spiele aus dem Microsoftstore, aber ich muss dafür Windows 10 nutzen. Will ich DX12 nutzen für mein Rechhner, muss ich auf Windows 10 wechseln.
> Dies ist ein Novum. Es gab noch nie ein Publisher für PC-Spiele der vorgeschrieben hat, was für ein Betriebssystem man nutzen muss um das Spiel zu spielen. Microsoft macht es.
> Ich würde gerne wissen wie groß der Aufschrei werden würde, wenn Half-Life3 nur über die Steam-Box oder nur mit dem Steam-Controller spielbar wäre.


Natürlich gab es das schon, z.B. beim Wechsel von DOS auf Win95. Ich sehe auch das große Problem nicht. Es gab auch schon Spiele, die einen zwangen eine bestimmte Hardware zu kaufen bzw. zu besitzen. Das erste DOOM z.B. zwang den Spieler ein CD-Laufwerk zu kaufen. 

Ich sehe da kein Problem, zumal du effektiv überhaupt nicht "gezwungen" wirst. Du kannst nach wie vor einfach auf Win10 verzichten und kommst prima zurecht. Wenn du aber Spiele mit DX12 zocken willst, brauchst du Win10. Das ist deine freie Entscheidung. Und ganz ehrlich, bisher geht es einzig um Spiele, die direkt von Microsoft gepublisht werden und die es bisher eh nicht für den PC gab. Wenn du also nicht auf Win10 wechseln willst, ändert sich praktisch nichts für dich. 99,9% aller PC Spiele erscheinen bisher nicht exklusiv für Win10.

Übrigens gibt dir KEIN Spiel die "freie" Wahl zwischen Betriebssystemen. Die meisten aktuellen Spiele laufen nicht unter Linux. Die meisten aktuellen Spiele laufen nicht unter Win XP. Die meisten aktuellen Spiele laufen nur mit einem 64bit OS. Die meisten aktuellen Spiele laufen nur unter DX11. Es gibt immer Beschränkungen beim OS und die Zukunft ist nun mal Win10. Das ist völlig normal.



> Und das ganze (ich habe es noch nicht erlebt) ist ein novum in der PC-Spielebranche. Es wird vom Publisher eines Spieles vorgeschrieben, was für eine bestimmte Peripherie Du benötigst (nichts von Flexibilität und PC-Vielfalt). Demnächst macht dann Take Two eine Cooperation mit Intel und die Spiele laufen nur noch auf Rechner mit Intelchips. Blizzard geht eine gemeinschaft mit AMD ein und die Spiele laufen nur noch auf Rechner mit AMD... soll das die neue Spielewelt sein? Nein Danke und dann ist auch Microsoft mit ihren auswüchsen nicht zu tollerieren.


Das ist kein Novum und ein OS ist keine Peripherie. Du kannst auch mit Win10 jede beliebige Hardware nutzen (die übrigens für Spiele auch in einem bestimmten Leistungsspektrum liegen muss). Und du weißt schon, dass die Vergleiche an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind und keiner davon Sinn macht? Keiner außer Microsoft könnte sich eine solche Kooperation leisten und keiner würde davon profitieren.

Aber ich weiß schon, wo das wahre Problem liegt. Es gibt Leute, die sich aus was für Gründen auch immer sträuben, auf Win10 zu wechseln und jetzt händeringend nach Gründen suchen, warum sie so arm dran sind und wie schlecht sie doch behandelt werden. Dabei reicht es ihnen nicht, einfach zu verzichten und sich mit dem zu begnügen, was sie auf Win7 bekommen können (nach wie vor so gut wie alles). Nein, sie müssen es natürlich für alle schlecht reden und spielen sich dazu zur Moralpolizei auf, wie schlecht doch Win10 wäre und wie sie die Bürger dafür schützen müssten usw. Ich weiß, dass es für manche schwer zu akzeptieren ist, aber wir sind alle mündige Bürger und können selbst entscheiden. Wenn jemand keine Lust auf Win10 hat, ok, dann verzichtet man eben darauf. Aber es gibt auch Leute, die kein Problem damit haben mit der Zeit zu gehen und ein Unterhaltungsprogramm zu nutzen, wenn es ihnen gefällt. Nicht jeder ist ein Prinzipienreiter und nicht jeder ist ein Schwarzmaler, der in allem immer nur das Negative sieht und hinter jeder Ecke Feinde und Böses vermutet. Und nein, das soll kein Kritikverbot sein, ganz und gar nicht. Ich möchte mich allerdings auch nicht immer dafür rechtfertigen, dass ich den Dingen auch mal positive (oder neutrale) Aspekte abringen kann, wenn ich entsprechend differenziert und reflektiert habe... 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Langfristig gesehen war man in der Gaminghistorie immer mal gezwungen das Betriebssystem zu wechseln. Es sei denn man blieb bei seinen alten Spielen und wollte nichts neues. Ob der Wechsel nun wegen DirectX oder weil eben die Mindestvorraussetzungen bezüglich des Betriebssystems hochgesetzt wurden oder es die Treiberunterstützung für die geforderte Hardware einfach nicht mehr gegeben hat (ansonsten würden die Spiele heute noch Win 3.2 unterstützen, aber jetzt steht ja drauf mindestens WIN 7, teils sogar 8 oder 10).   Versuche z.B. mal für eine Geforce GTX 970 einen WIN 98/XP/Vista-Treiber zu bekommen. Allein das Ergebnis dieser Suche beantwortet doch auch schon einen Teil der Frage. Oder daß es für Systeme wie WIN 98 gar keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr gibt und diese für XP eingestellt werden sollen. Für Vista wird z.B. auch der Browsersupport eingestellt (z.B. bringt Google Chrome keine Updates mehr für XP- und Vista-Systeme).
> 
> Daß das ganze jetzt durch MS noch mehr forciert wird und teils auch spezialisiert ist auch klar. Aber den Zwang zum Wechsel hat es auf lange Sicht immer gegeben.


Der ganze ursprüngliche Sinn von GOG.com war es doch, dass sie alte Spiele für aktuelle Betriebssysteme und Hardware fit gemacht haben. Das war und ist praktisch immer noch ihr Kern-Geschäftsmodell.


----------



## allusernamesaretaken (5. März 2016)

Microsoft's bizarre Office-Abo Politik war schon anlass dem Konzern den Rücken zuzuwenden, Win 10 schießt den Vogel dann endgültig ab als der wohl größte scam der softwaregeschichte. Wer bei Verstand lädt sich einen Trojaner freiwillig? Und seit wann sind Limitierungen für Produzenten und Konsumenten eine tolle Sache...?


----------



## Scholdarr (5. März 2016)

allusernamesaretaken schrieb:


> Microsoft's bizarre Office-Abo Politik war schon anlass dem Konzern den Rücken zuzuwenden,


Wäre ja ok, wenn es auch nur eine einzige Alternative gäbe, die den gleichen Umfang und die gleiche Qualität bietet. Dem ist aber leider nicht so.



> Win 10 schießt den Vogel dann endgültig ab als der wohl größte scam der softwaregeschichte. Wer bei Verstand lädt sich einen Trojaner freiwillig?


Win10 ist also ein Trojaner, ja? Wäre schön, wenn du dafür auch Beweise hättest (die du natürlich nicht hast). Und was genau soll Microsoft dir Schädliches zufügen wollen durch ihren angeblichen Trojaner? Die Deutschen sind echt Weltmeister bei Paranoia und diffusen Ängsten... 



> Und seit wann sind Limitierungen für Produzenten und Konsumenten eine tolle Sache...?


Welche Limitierung soll das sein? Microsoft limitiert überhaupt keinen externen Produzenten und damit auch keinen Konsumenten.


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn jemand keine Lust auf Win10 hat, ok, dann verzichtet man eben darauf.



"Verzicht" ist ein Begriff, der für viele Menschen in unseren Breitengraden schlicht und ergreifend nicht existiert. Ehrlich gesagt, bin auch ich nicht davor gefeit und lade mir Serien, die ich nicht _offiziell_ erwerben oder streamen kann, einfach runter, was hier in der Schweiz _noch_ nicht strafbar ist. Aber natürlich ist es nicht wirklich so, dass man ein Recht auf alles hat, was es da draussen gibt.


----------



## Batze (5. März 2016)

allusernamesaretaken schrieb:


> Microsoft's bizarre Office-Abo Politik war schon anlass dem Konzern den Rücken zuzuwenden,



Also da mal bitte ganz Vorsichtig.
So gut wie alle Firmen von Großer Profi Systemsoftware sind auf ein Abo Model umgestiegen, und das schon vor MS Office. Angefangen bei Adobe (Photoshop, Premiere, Dreamweaver usw.) über Autodesk (Maya, 3d Studio Max, Autocad usw.).

Und bei MS Office, wer es nicht beruflich braucht kann mit freier Office Software (OpenOffice) für den Haushalts üblichen Briefwechsel und das kleine selbst erstellt Haushalts Kassenbuch außerhalb von Excell sehr gut leben. Man muss nicht immer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen ballern.

Anderseits bekommst du vollkommen kostenlos eine Profi Entwicklungs Umgebung wie das Visual Studio total kostenlos. Damit kannst du Programme für Windows, iOS, Android, Webanwendungen usw. erarbeiten, kostenlos. Vor Jahren hast du allein dafür und deren Möglichkeiten schon einen 4 stelligen Betrag hinlegen dürfen. Also nicht immer alles ist schlecht an MS.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. März 2016)

Abgesehen davon kann man Microsoft Office nach wie vor ohne Abo als Einmalkauf erwerben. Aber das ist natürlich vielen einfach zu teuer (280€+), weil Geiz ist geil oder so. 

Office 365 Home kostet für 5PCs übrigens gerade mal 100€/Jahr, sprich 20€/Jahr pro PC. Wenn man das geschickt unter Familienmitgliedern aufteilt, bekommt man eigentlich ein wahnsinnig günstiges Angebot für eine (für den Privatgebrauch) umfassende Office-Suite. Was daran jetzt ein schlechter "Deal" sein soll, muss mir auch noch mal jemand im Detail erklären. Jede andere professionelle Software ist da viel kostspieliger...


----------



## Malifurion (5. März 2016)

Es heißt Unreal Engine, nicht Epic Engine. Man man man.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch, allerdings haben damals kaum Spiele wirklich DX10 vorausgesetzt. Oder trügt mich da meine Erinnerung?


Wie viele Spiele gibt es denn bisher, die wirklich DX12 voraussetzen? Und wie viele Spiele davon sind nicht von Microsoft selbst?


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der ganze ursprüngliche Sinn von GOG.com war es doch, dass sie alte Spiele für aktuelle Betriebssysteme und Hardware fit gemacht haben. Das war und ist praktisch immer noch ihr Kern-Geschäftsmodell.



Es geht mir um umgekehrt: Neue Games unter altem OS. Bitte genau lesen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es geht mir um umgekehrt: Neue Games unter altem OS. Bitte genau lesen.


Ähm, ich wollte dir doch gar nicht widersprechen. Das war als Ergänzung bzw. Anekdote zu deinem Post gedacht.


----------



## LSD-Goat (6. März 2016)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Es heißt Unreal Engine, nicht Epic Engine. Man man man.


Kennste nicht? Ist der große Konkurrent der id Engine (Quake), Valve Engine (Source) und EA Engine (Frostbite)


----------



## Alisis1990 (6. März 2016)

Ich bin mal gespannt was daraus wird. Ich warte schon lange auf einen ähnlichen Schritt von Microsoft. Im Bereich oc Gaming ist Microsoft halt fast unumgänglich und das sie jetzt mehr vom Kuchen Abhaben wollen kann ich nachvollziehen. 

Mal abgesehen davon bin ich prsöhnlich garkein freund von diesen ganzen Klienten und das man sich überall nen Account erstellen muss und und und. 
Ich vermute es wird einfach eine nächste Plattform neben gog, steam und u play. Wenn Microsoft da mehr draußen machen will werden sie garantiert böse auf die Schnauze fallen. Und der Fall kann echt weh tun. 

Aber bisher sind das ja alles Spekulationen. Mal sehen wo sich das hin entwickelt


----------

